# Steam Juicer yields



## gaudet (May 3, 2009)

Just FYI, there was a lot of recent talk about steam juicing and I thought I would post my juice yields from a recent run.

I juiced 18#'s of mulberries last week and got just at 2 gallons fresh pure juice.

I also juiced 25 pounds of frozen strawberries yesterday and got 2.75 gallons of pure juice.


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2009)

*gaudet* 

Thanks so you need about 1 1/2 gal water and suger to bring it up to gravity and 6 gallons.
That is much more extraction then if you put the fruit in without steaming.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2009)

Dont forget that water is being added to that amount with steam but that is great!


----------



## gaudet (May 3, 2009)

I plan to steam 6 of the 10 gallons of blackberries tomorrow and can them.

I will post some yields here as well. I add 2 cups sugar to each run to aid in the extraction and sweeten the juice somewhat.

We decided that it would be wise to can everything as we get it so that we won't lose it in a hurricane as we did with all our wonderful blueberries last year. We can juice and then make jellies, wines, jams, and preserves later. We are keeping a few quart bags of each for desserts and such.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2009)

And keep some ready for F-Pacs!


----------



## IQwine (May 3, 2009)

hmmm.... sounds like I need to check on a steam juicer soon


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2009)

gaudet you sure do talk about hurricanes a lot! Not sdure how I would deal with them. I would hate to keep losing housing, food, clothing etc, every few years! I think the juicer is a great option for all of you with a lot of fresh fruit available.


----------



## vcasey (May 3, 2009)

You know my boys used to hope for hurricanes (anything to get out of school). After we were hit one after another a couple of years back they changed their mind. Apparently it was too much of a disruption for school. 
VPC


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2009)

appleman said:


> gaudet you sure do talk about hurricanes a lot! Not sdure how I would deal with them. I would hate to keep losing housing, food, clothing etc, every few years! I think the juicer is a great option for all of you with a lot of fresh fruit available.



Been through a bunch of em, Andrew & Katrina to name the biggest ones. I stayed here last year thru Gustav. Haven't lost the house or clothes yet. But we have had our share of spoiled food. I think we only lost 4 gallons of blueberries, and an untold amount of blackberries. Not going to happen this year....


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2009)

guadet,
After you steam all the fruit you can ship it to ME in NJ.


Trust me I will take good care if it


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2009)

tepe said:


> guadet,
> After you steam all the fruit you can ship it to ME in NJ.
> 
> 
> Trust me I will take good care if it




So where do you want the dejuiced fruit goo shipped?


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2009)

Gaudet can ship the to you. I hear the "goo" is a great fertilizer for your vines. I also heard of someone in CA that compost the grape skins and adds them to the soil over the vines


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2009)

After steaming the strawberries, I followed a recipe in my wife's cookbook and made preserves with the pulp. Sugar it up and the flavors just pop right out. The pulp from those berries made16 half pint jars full of delicious preserves. 

Waste not want not


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2009)

I guess you will not be shipping the "GOO" to appleman then.
Offer still stands. You can ship all the quarts of juice here for "safe" keeping.


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2009)

Ok Tepe,

As long as you promise to keep it safe for me........


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2009)

Getting a late start today. I plan to juice 6 gallons of blackberries. The first 4 bags weighed in right at 20 pounds.


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2009)

How many pounds of blackberries can you put in the steamer and how long will it take


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2009)

I was able to fit about 10 pounds from start to finish each run will take about an hour to 1.5 hours. I think each run will give me right near or a little over a gallon.


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2009)

I have a total of 31 pounds of berries if the first run was any indication, then I should get another 1.25 gallons from each run. 

3.75 gallons of pure blackberry juice is sounding like what I will end with. Right at the halfway point of the second run.


----------



## redderthebetter (May 4, 2009)

So there I was. Me, my recently purchased granite ware steamer, and 8 pounds of frozen Illinois elderberries. How hard could it be? My 5 year old was sitting on the kitchen island looking on in pure admiration. All was going fine, then, time to draw off some juice. My plan was to go straight from the juicer to my well used primary fermenter. For this task, I have employed a 2 gallon clear glass cookie/flour/sugar canister. About 12 bucks at Target(pronounced TAR-ghay').Back to my point. I sit the canister on a island stool and begin. I underestimated the heat of the juice, so did my non tempered glass canister. I think you can see where this is going. I heard a clinking noise and knew I was in trouble. I pulled the hose and stowed it quickly. I then found a pair of mitts and knew all I could do was pick it up and prayed that the bottom held to the sink. I won't keep you in suspense, it didn't. Lets face it, this story wouldn't be very good had it held. Dark red, blood like juice on the floor, our white cabinets, sink, stove, dishwasher. It looked like a crime scene. And there I am, number 1 suspect holding a bottomless glass jar. I turned and warned my boy to stay put. By the look on his face he was enjoying his fathers three stooges routine. I've always identified with Shemp. All this time my wife is upstairs studying to be a nurse. My goal here is to get rid of as much of the evidence as I could. She must have heard me scrambling around and came down to see what was up. As she entered the room she did not say a thing. She could tell by my frantic wiping, mopping and such that I was in deep. She stepped out, I presumed to prepare my shallow grave. Instead she returned with another mop, and helped. As she helped she had her say of things. Some of the language only heard incombat situations. We got it cleaned up. Thank god and clorox. I was able to get about 2/3 gallon of juice in the end. I probably lost about 1/2 gallon and my fermenter. This fermenter is not the first I have lost to heat. I had a plastic one from B-B and Beyond. It was not diswasher safe. It went from 2 gallon capacity to 1 gallon. 

It was sort of funny, but could have been a trip to the ER. Put your hot liquids in a metal pan or tempered glass. Tonight I will start on my smaller than anticipated elderberry wine. Be cool all.


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2009)

My condolences on your loss Red...

Update: I am on the third and final run of juice. I got a little more than 4 quarts on the second run. So far so good.


----------



## gaudet (May 4, 2009)

Ok finally done, but I really just took my time. I got a final total of 14 quarts.


----------



## hannabarn (May 4, 2009)

redderthebetter:ROFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## smokegrub (May 6, 2009)

Gaudet:

You are going to be pleasantly surprised with the blackberry wine made with steam-juiced fruit. I did 2 batches this past year using juice from a little over 6y2 pounds of berries. Both batches were sweetened and one was oaked. Even at their early age they are excellent! Neither have any of the bitterness my earlier blackberry efforts (fermented o whole fruit) had.


----------



## gaudet (May 6, 2009)

I am really looking forward to making it again this time, now that I have 1 whole year of advice and experience. This time I plan to make 12 gallons and at least 3 gallons of blackberry mead.


----------



## hannabarn (May 6, 2009)

I know this has nothing to do with winemaking, but redderthebetter's story reminds me of the time I kicked a gallon of paint into the swimming pool! Wife's reaction was about the same as his wife's!!


----------



## pelican (May 6, 2009)

Speaking of swimming pools - no maybe I won't. Had to do with a vinyl lined 30x15 foot pool, an attic fan poorly balanced by the side of the pool for I have no idea what reason, and "honey, someone let all the water out of our pool last night!!" LOL


----------



## gaudet (May 31, 2009)

At it again. I am juicing the last of the wine reserved blackberries today. At weigh in I have another 24 pounds to do. I have washed 12 1 quart mason jars. If I finish with another 12 then I will have 18 quarts of blackberry juice in the magic pantry closet. Time to break out the steamer.


----------



## gaudet (May 31, 2009)

Final yield is 10 quarts, 1 pint and 1 cup.

Or 2.5 gallons with 20 more ounces extra

Or if my math is working tonight 340 ounces


----------



## gaudet (Jun 21, 2009)

Total #'s Blackberries 55#'s

Total Juice from steaming 24 quarts / aka 6 gallons

Two 6 gallon batches running of blackberry

Not too bad.


----------



## Eland (Jun 23, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Total #'s Blackberries 55#'s
> 
> Total Juice from steaming 24 quarts / aka 6 gallons
> 
> ...






Where does one get 55#'s blackberries? They should be getting ripe here in a couple of weeks, but I won't get nearly that many.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 23, 2009)

We have a park near the house that has a bunch of wild vines growing. We are fortunate enough that it only cost us blood and sweat to get them. I need to go back and check on the Elderberries growing out there to see where they stand. They were flowering a month and a half a go. There should be plenty of berries for the picking in the upcoming months.

Eland I'm not sure where you are, but you would just have to check to see if there are any free sources or you could go to http://www.pickyourown.org to find a local farmer that allows you to pick their fruits.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 9, 2009)

Starting Blueberry steaming. Plan to can 4 quarts for future f-packs

Initial batch 11 pounds blueberries
Second batch 11 pounds right about the same as the first batch
Third Batch 13 pounds
35 pounds of berries

Total juice was 3.5 gallons for 35 pounds of fruit. .1 gallons per pound

Pulp is now in a strainer bag in a separate pot. I am taking a break and watching some TV now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm thinking 2 quarts for a f-pac = 6gal?


----------



## gaudet (Jul 9, 2009)

tepe said:


> I'm thinking 2 quarts for a f-pac = 6gal?



Quite possible Tepe, quite possible.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 10, 2009)

How much sugar would you add for an f-pack?


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> How much sugar would you add for an f-pack?




Simple syrup is 2 parts sugar to 1 part water. Then add to YOUR taste


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 10, 2009)

Would you use the blackberry juice in place of the water? or would you still add some water?


----------



## gaudet (Jul 10, 2009)

Use the juice as the water for your f-pack. Adding sugar will bring back a lot of the flavor of the fruit. Then you reduce it over the stove to concentrate the flavor and color. You then add it to your wine to taste. Right Tepe??


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Use the juice as the water for your f-pack. Adding sugar will bring back a lot of the flavor of the fruit. Then you reduce it over the stove to concentrate the flavor and color. You then add it to your wine to taste. Right Tepe??


Yes but I would add the simple syrup after you add the f-pac. 
I think i would just add a quart or 2of steamed juice and not reduce? I guess try it reduced and without reducing.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 11, 2009)

tepe said:


> gaudet said:
> 
> 
> > Use the juice as the water for your f-pack. Adding sugar will bring back a lot of the flavor of the fruit. Then you reduce it over the stove to concentrate the flavor and color. You then add it to your wine to taste. Right Tepe??
> ...



Good Morning Tepe,

Ok I see what you are saying. The only problem I can see is that you may cloud your wine back up. You would make yourself have to either time clarify or add some fining agents to clear out the fruit debris (if any)


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes it will. any f-pac will cloud the wine. Thats why I do it early. I usually do it after transfering from the secondary and AFTER I add k-meta and SORBATE. Once you add the f-pac mix well wait a week and THEN add clearing agent.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 11, 2009)

I was wondering about the time line for that. I have noticed that using steamed juice dramatically reduces the time required for clearing. I topped up my first batch of blackberry wine with 1 quart of juice after I stabilized it. I should be racking it soon.


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2009)

Yea you will also find out 1 qt of juice may not be enough maybe 2 then adding a pint to quart of simple syrup you can see you may have more than 6 gal. Plan accordingly.


----------



## barryjo (Jul 7, 2010)

I just did my first batch of steam-juiced Nanking Cherries. 12 lbs= 5 1/2 quarts juice. Now the question. Somewhere I read a conversion for recipes that call for X pounds of fruit, then converting to steamed juice. 
Cannot find it. Any help would be appreciated. The chokecherries will soon be coming and then the apples, plums and apricots. Gotta get busy!!!!
Thanks


----------



## barryjo (Jul 8, 2010)

barryjo said:


> I just did my first batch of steam-juiced Nanking Cherries. 12 lbs= 5 1/2 quarts juice. Now the question. Somewhere I read a conversion for recipes that call for X pounds of fruit, then converting to steamed juice.
> Cannot find it. Any help would be appreciated. The chokecherries will soon be coming and then the apples, plums and apricots. Gotta get busy!!!!
> Thanks


After doing some more reading, I think I may have found my answer. 
Correct me if I'm wrong. When the recipe calls for X pounds of fruit, steam that amount. The resulting juice will then be the basis for the quantity of wine that you set out to make. Add sufficient water and the other things and away you go! Example." The Recipe for 1 gallon wine calls for 3 pounds fruit. Steam the 3 pounds, and add water to get the required volume." 
Hope This explanation is not too confusing.


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2010)

yep sounds good. But, I sometimes use gallons of juice depending on what fruit wine I am making. Some fruits contain more water than others. If I have extra.. can't hurt. 
The biggest thing is dont skimp on fruit. If using Jacks recipe DOUBLE all #'s he lists.
Or, check here 1st.


----------



## barryjo (Jul 8, 2010)

I hate to admit it but I am probably what is known as a "cookbook" winemaker. I have a reliable book with pretty much all the recipes I need. I use (so far) only locally raised or available fruit. Not much into the fancy whites or reds from kits. Maybe in the future. I did experiment with Krover Nacktarsch and other Moselle wine while in Germany. Not making them. Consuming them!


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2010)

barryjo said:


> I hate to admit it but I am probably what is known as a "cookbook" winemaker. I have a reliable book with pretty much all the recipes I need. I use (so far) only locally raised or available fruit. Not much into the fancy whites or reds from kits. Maybe in the future. I did experiment with Krover Nacktarsch and other Moselle wine while in Germany. Not making them. Consuming them!




Then it's time to 


"Think Out Of the Box"


Expand your knowledge


----------



## vcasey (Jul 8, 2010)

tepe said:


> </font>
> "Think Out Of the Box"</font>
> </font>
> Expand your knowledge</font>



There are boxes! Where are they?


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2010)

vcasey said:


> tepe said:
> 
> 
> > "Think Out Of the Box"
> ...




Think U need to drink more...LOL
That way the alcohol will KILL all the dead brain cells and make MORE room for the smart ones..


----------



## barryjo (Jul 8, 2010)

Think out of the box?? I have chokecherry, nanking cherry, rhubarb, plum, mead and onion wine going. I don't have ROOM for any more boxes!!!!
Not to mention the 24 cases of empties.


----------

